# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  اكرم الهادي يسجل للخرطوم

## midris3

*وقع الحارس اكرم الهادي لنادي الخرطوم

والمريخ يعسكر في مصر 
الصدى موبايل
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*احسن اكرم ود فلته وبتعب ناس زرقان

لكن ناسنا مافاضيين للتسجيل كانو حانشيل سيكافا 

العاملين لينا بيها ...............
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ربنا يوفقو في هذه التجربة 

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة midris3
					

 
والمريخ يعسكر في مصر 
الصدى موبايل



يعني ماشين للبدري ..... وهو ما جاي ليهم ؟؟؟
*

----------


## مناوي

* بالتوفيق للكابتن اكرم ...
قشه ما تعتر ليك ..

*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

يعني ماشين للبدري ..... وهو ما جاي ليهم ؟؟؟




     تاني معسكرات القاهره والفشل الزريع !!!
*

----------


## كدكول

*البلح ديل فكونا منهم ياعالم
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*والله يا أخواني اكرم يستاهل كل خير
 وفترتو القضاها حارس مرمى في المريخ
 ماشفنه منو عوج 
ربنا يوفقو وان شاء الله يعود للمريخ
 اكثر خبره وتمرس . . 

اما مصر فالله ولي التوفيق . . .
 وربنا يدينا خيرهــا , , ,
 والعشمان في الله ماخسران

*

----------


## مرهف

*ربنا يوفقه 
...
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسن حامد
					

احسن اكرم ود فلته وبتعب ناس زرقان

لكن ناسنا مافاضيين للتسجيل كانو حانشيل سيكافا 

العاملين لينا بيها ...............




ياخوانا ما ممكن يكون هجومنا على إدارتنا بهذه الطريقة . . . الآن لو الإدارة سجلت أكرم لقلنا فيها ما لم يقله مالك في الخمر . . . أتمنى من الأخوة و الأبناء أن يكون نقدهم مؤسس و يتعرض للإيجابيات بنفس القدر الذي يتعرض فيه للسلبيات و بإسلوب مقبول للجميع
مع التحية و الود
*

----------


## awadco2010

*الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## fanan

*هنيئا" للخرطوم اكرم
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*نسال  الله   له  التوفيق  ,,,    أما   بالنسبة  لمعسكر   القاهرة   كل   التجارب  أكدت   فشل  معسكرات 

مصر    ,,,   وعفوا   مجلس   المريخ   كل   يوم   أنتم   فى  رأى   مجلس  يغير  رأئه  فى   الدقيقة  مليون 

مره   غير   جدير   بالجلوس   على  ادارة   الزعيم  والله  يفكنا   من  المصاره   ديل
                        	*

----------


## ود الحتانه

*كل  لاعبي  المريخ  مسالمين  ,,,,والمريخ  كان   يحتاج  لشيطنه   اكرم    وشفتنته  ..وخاصه  مع  صعاليق   الهلال   ,,,,ربنا   يوفقوا  مع   فريقه   الجديد  ,,,واحتمال تسجيله  للخرطوم   تخزين  
*

----------


## Deimos

*نتمني له التوفيق مع الخرطوم ... وللمريخ التوفيق في المعسكر ...

*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
يارب طيبين
تمنياتنا له بمشوار موفق ودرب اخضر مع فتية الخرطوم
والفريق مافي داعي يمشي مصر

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*نتمني لك كل خير يااكرم وربنا يوفقك في هذه التجربه
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*مصر تاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااني .......................... حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

معسكر فاشل فاشل فاشل فاشل فاشل

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ربنا يلطف بالمريخ من اصحاب المصالح الخاصة وبس
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ربنا يوفقه في التجربة الجديدة ويتعادل علي الاقل مع الهلال ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## Red Arena

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

نتمني له التوفيق مع الخرطوم ... وللمريخ التوفيق في المعسكر ...





ياسلام عليك

والله فعلا مهندس:smail:
                        	*

----------

